# Garden City Surf Report



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Fish GC surf this morning 5oz rolled south like a tennis ball. Caught 1 small pomano and 2 pin fish. Went back this aftenoon surf still rough caucht 4 pin fish 1 toad fish and three 4" whiting. Hope tomorrow will be better.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Went to the surf in front of the hotel a bit ago, it was very very rough. A few 5' waves. Caught a few mullet in the net, gonna try GC in the morning.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Surf Chart pretty accurate*

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/myrtle-beach-south-carolina.html


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

going to the surf again this morning. Hard to be optimistic with a 12MPH NW wind. Chances not good, but better than sitting here in this recliner.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Fished GC surf again today. Fished below the guard shack. Things started out real bad, nothing but toads and pin fisfh then caught a nice whiting and more toads and pins. Moved back a little N.
When I set up I saw a pod of sand fleas got about 25 the first scoop and about 15 with the second scoop. It was strange all but one were males. first cast with a flea I caught a 4lb pompano. Caugh 2 more whiting before the toads showed back up. Moved back to my original spot caught 2 more whiting. Some guys N of me were catching blues. Heard they were catching reds and spanish at the GC jetty. One guy comming from the jetty said he caught a keeper flounder. Bait fish were everywhere. Heading home tomorrow.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Would love to see a pic of the pompano. I fished Springmaid over the weekend and saw and caught some very nice pompano. Nothing in the 4lb class, but very nice fish nonetheless. Congrats.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have picture on my phone but it's just a dum phone I can't down load to my computer. When i weighted the Pompano today after being iced down for 2 days it weighted 5.2#'s


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Great catch. That is one big pomp.


----------



## susanobx (Nov 24, 2007)

rabbitdog2 said:


> I have picture on my phone but it's just a dum phone I can't down load to my computer. When i weighted the Pompano today after being iced down for 2 days it weighted 5.2#'s


Text the picture to someone with a smart phone. They can then email it to you or someone else so it can be saved to your computer and uploaded.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks I'll try that. I've already sent it to my 2 of my son inlaws.


----------

